# My mud puppy



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

She's applied mud "makeup" to look like a phantom!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Anntig said:


> My baby girl's getting big and starting to explore the world around her, apparently mud is FUN! Just over 2 weeks to go now.


Hahah! She's so cute! Love the dirty girl play! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh man!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That is just so precious! Christmas looks like it's gonna be very merry at your house!!!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Who knew muddy poodle puppies are the cutest things on earth!! 

As adults, the muddy mess is far less cute


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well they reckon mud is good for the complexion so she's going to be gorgeous!! Actually... she already is!


----------

